# Holiday Season approaches



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

This post is more for those that are thinking of getting any pet for their child or even themselves over this holiday period or any other time of year really just the results are more prevalent from this seasons purchases.

If you are thinking of buying any animal as a christmas gift please think very carefully and know what is entailed with having an animal of any kind, purchasing an animal to see if it is the right type of pet for you is not really a good choice as what happens in a few months when you decide it is not for you, another unwanted probably captive bred animal left to defend for itself in the wild or dumped at a rescue centre.

Rescue centres are already becoming overcrowded with unwanted pets for one reason or another so purchasing another just because they look cute and you think it may be the right pet for you may just be adding to the overcrowding situation.

Looking after the school pet for the holiday term is not like having to look after an animal 365 days a year with all the financial responsibilty that comes with it.

Any animal is one for LIFE not just while its cute. The worst thing I have come across whilst keeping the many animals so far in my lifetime is having to wake up every 2 hours to feed an orphaned animal and still do my normal working day, although the worst thing it was still an enjoyable one and a task I would do repeatedly anytime the situation called for it.


----------

